# P250 extended floor plate for pinky finger



## AZ2000

Just purchased a P250 subcompact and am looking for someone who makes a short finger extension for the 10 round stack mag, new style round floor plate. Or any other available options to bring it down 3/8 to 1/2". It shoots great but need something for my big hands.

Thanks


----------



## Packard

Try spending a few weeks (and a few hundred rounds) to see if you can get used to the grip without the extension.

The extension works against concealment (and concealment is one of the virtues of this gun). I think you can get used to it and it will seem quite normal after a few hundred rounds.

An extension without gaining ammunition capacity is a waste.


----------



## AZ2000

Thanks Packard I gave it some thought and after some research and finding out there is nothing available, I made my own extension. Sig did say go to the 13 round mag, but like you it would stick out a little more than I wanted. I would post a couple of pics, but being new unable to do that as of yet. I can tell you the extension was molded to the front of the grip strap leaving the mag well completely open for mag changes. It is on the trigger side of the frame so unless the cant is wrong when carrying it should have no more of a footprint than it does now.


----------



## dayveszman

*Sig p250 subcompact 9mm finger ext. Problem solved*

I'm a toolmaker by trade so here it goes. My son purchased a p250 sig subcompact in 9mm complained he doesn't know what to do with his ring and pinky finger i said buy an extension "unobtainium" what do you mean can't find one call sig , did, nobody makes one , hah , dad can in the process of doing so . Check back to find out how it goes.

Thanks

dave



az2000 said:


> just purchased a p250 subcompact and am looking for someone who makes a short finger extension for the 10 round stack mag, new style round floor plate. Or any other available options to bring it down 3/8 to 1/2". It shoots great but need something for my big hands.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AZ2000

Davyveszman: Dave, would like to see your design. I made mine out of moldable polymer, attached it with automotive super tape and have been using it since I put up my first post about 8 months ago with daily carry and regular firing one to two times a month. This is molded to my hand and is basically person specific. If it fails, which I doubt it will, I can just make another one.


----------



## hud35500

That is a very slick extension. The only negative I can see is potential trouble during a reload, especially under duress.


----------



## AZ2000

Hud: If you notice the bottom is formed so it is round going into the lower end of the mag and when I formed it, I made sure it was thick enough and far enough away from the mag opening not to catch or hang up, it will not flex if the mag is slammed into the weapon. I have trained using it and it seems to follow into the butt with out any problems. But you never know? Nothing is perfect. Do I stake my life on it, yes.


----------



## hud35500

You know, you could probably market and sell it . I would try one.


----------

